# I am a paying member so why does it still say guest?



## gwenco (Feb 12, 2011)

Could someone please tell me how to change this on my end or does it have to be changed by a moderator?


----------



## learnalot (Feb 12, 2011)

gwenco said:


> Could someone please tell me how to change this on my end or does it have to be changed by a moderator?



Hi.  You have to register for the BBS (bulletin boards) part separately.  It is free.  You also have to login to the BBS for your status to show correctly.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 12, 2011)

If I recall correctly, you get a code in an email after you pay to enter on the user profile page. If you misplaced it, just post or PM TUG@TUG2.net to replace/find the code. I may have forgotten a step but it's not difficult to do.  Jim


----------



## gwenco (Feb 12, 2011)

*Pass - I'll try it*

Learnalot - I have already registered on both sites.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 12, 2011)

Gwenco,

Click on the "About Tug BBS" Forum hyperlink.

At the top of the "About Tug BBS" mainpage you will see 4 "Sticky" hyperlinks.  Click on the one that says "Troubleshooting Help".  

It explains how to change your status to "Tug Member"

Richard


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 12, 2011)

When you joined TUG, you received an email with a member's code that you have to add to your profile, for the system to recognize you as a member.

If you can't find the email and code:
Click on *TUG Resort Databases* at the top of the page, 

Scroll down and click on *MEMBERS CLICK HERE TO LOG IN*, 

Log in, 

The member's code will be in the top box.

To add the member's code, click on *USER CP* in the blue bar at the top of the page.

Then click on *EDIT BBS MEMBER CODE*

Then scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page, put the code in the box 

Save it.​


----------



## gwenco (Feb 12, 2011)

*It worked !!  Thank you!*



DeniseM said:


> When you joined TUG, you received an email with a member's code that you have to add to your profile, for the system to recognize you as a member.
> 
> If you can't find the email and code:
> Click on *TUG Resort Databases* at the top of the page,
> ...



/////////////////////////////
Thank you again - It worked!


----------



## equitax (Feb 12, 2011)

*New member...*

I scrolled through this post just to see if Sally13 or e.bram took the plunge.  Not yet it would seem... 



gwenco said:


> /////////////////////////////
> Thank you again - It worked!


----------

